# When did this happen?



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok, so I'm an old guy.  Going way back some years when we went to the gym we'd throw on something that resembled a tshirt or tank top.  Usually it was torn up, worn out stained ect.  The shirt basically was held together by a couple of threads.  When I hit the gym today most of the big guys are covered up in multiple layers shirt, long sleeve hoodie and heavy workout pants.  Hell if I wore this stuff to lift I think I'd throw up & pass out.  What's up with this? Please explain


----------



## Cashout (Jul 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ok, so I'm an old guy.  Going way back some years when we went to the gym we'd throw on something that resembled a tshirt or* tank top.  Usually it was torn up, worn out stained ect.  The shirt basically was held together by a couple of threads.*  When I hit the gym today most of the big guys are covered up in multiple layers shirt, long sleeve hoodie and heavy workout pants.  Hell if I wore this stuff to lift I think I'd throw up & pass out.  What's up with this? Please explain



Love it!!!! This described my training wardrobe perfectly from crica 1986 until 2009. I actually did have a beater that was 20+ years old with holes all in it. Good stuff!

Now that I train exclusively at home, it is just a pair of under armor  shorts and some NB running shoes.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)

I think it has a lot to do with "muscle profiling", especially if they are involved in any dealings with AAS


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 13, 2012)

Lol I wear a tshirt usually with spandex shorts. Lol. Jk. Yuck that wouldn't be a great site. If i wore those you prob could see the swear rolling down the crack of my ass. Lol. Anywho there's this guys at my gym who wears those tight ass under armor lifting shirts.  Well this kid is fat and should not be walking aroubd the gym like that. He puffs his chest out like he's big.  I'm like I'm nothing special looking but i wear a beat up tshirt and shorts.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

raggedy tank top and camo cut off's


----------



## JOMO (Jul 13, 2012)

I either wear a tank, black t or a sweatshirt exclusively on cardio day. Now if your workout wardrobe doesnt amount to over fifty dollars you get the stink eye at the gym. At least mine on base. I miss a good grimey gym, all business and not worrying about what your wearing.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

jomo i love the new avatar sin city rocks


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I either wear a tank, black t or a sweatshirt exclusively on cardio day. Now if your workout wardrobe doesnt amount to over fifty dollars you get the stink eye at the gym. At least mine on base. I miss a good grimey gym, all business and not worrying about what your wearing.


fuck those pencil necks and there high dollar shit


----------



## Spongy (Jul 13, 2012)

I wear a long sleeve shirt that is too big.  I do it so that people leave me the hell alone.  I'm not in the gym to make friends or get bothered every other set.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Malevolence (Jul 13, 2012)

Ball shorts and beater sometimes black sometimes white


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Get Some said:


>



Lol, that's great


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Cashout said:


> Love it!!!! This described my training wardrobe perfectly from crica 1986 until 2009. I actually did have a beater that was 20+ years old with holes all in it. Good stuff!
> 
> Now that I train exclusively at home, it is just a pair of under armor  shorts and some NB running shoes.



Ah those were some great times.  I have always said I'd love to workout in just my undies & running shoes.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

I see that at my gym also and always think "how can they not pass out"! Most wear the basketball type shorts and either a T or tank...there is this gay guy that wears the short jogging shorts though...kind of entertaining


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> I see that at my gym also and always think "how can they not pass out"! Most wear the basketball type shorts and either a T or tank...there is this gay guy that wears the short jogging shorts though...kind of entertaining



Lol, funny I used to wear spandex shorts & tight shorts ..... Well when shorts were actually short & not down to your ankles.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 13, 2012)

1986 spandex was the shit. i had a pair of bright blue power house gym pants that were spandex and tight, and of course no undies lol you could tell my religion


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Lol, funny I used to wear spandex shorts & tight shorts ..... Well when shorts were actually short & not down to your ankles.



LOL, I'm assuming it was when they were actually in style though


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> LOL, I'm assuming it was when they were actually in style though



Lol, yes back in the 80's & living in Daytona Beach.  Now that was the life the gym was 50 ft from my apartment.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jul 13, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ok, so I'm an old guy.  Going way back some years when we went to the gym we'd throw on something that resembled a tshirt or tank top.  Usually it was torn up, worn out stained ect.  The shirt basically was held together by a couple of threads.  When I hit the gym today most of the big guys are covered up in multiple layers shirt, long sleeve hoodie and heavy workout pants.  Hell if I wore this stuff to lift I think I'd throw up & pass out.  What's up with this? Please explain



This happened when they took off Pantera and put on Lil' Wayne at the gym.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2012)

Hoody for warming-up when training during winter months, else pretty much whichever old nasty t-shirt and sweats were washed most recently 

I still can't imagine why Aeropostale hasn't come calling yet offering me their cover...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 13, 2012)

I workout in my underwear, get to see the muscles being worked and helps me with form.


----------



## grind4it (Jul 14, 2012)

Shorts, and whatever wore out tee shirt I have taken out of circulation from the wardrobe. I also use free tee shirts; you know the ones you get from blood drives and the nutritional stores. All short sleeves add everything is fairly baggy (stealth).

Oh yea and ear phones..most of the times I'm not listening to music....it keeps the leaners away.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 14, 2012)

Its happening in my gym too. Were in the deep south and its hot and humid as heck here. And i see guys in sweat pants and hoodies. If i did that id itch like hell and then pass out. I can't hack overheating that way. Maybe they think they are sweating off the fat? All i think is that their frying their guts.


----------



## amore169 (Jul 14, 2012)

I been wearing GASP clothing for a couple of years now. Very comfortable clothes.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> This happened when they took off Pantera and put on Lil' Wayne at the gym.



Oh yea, I love my ipod.  Don't know how I went years without one.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 14, 2012)

Get Some said:


>



 Bro, I'm just now getting back into the gym after an injury man, did you really have to post my pic


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know about anybody else but I miss herm's avi pic of him squatting in spandex boy shorts.

I see it in my gym too. Really just 2 power lifter body type guys although I've watched them lift and they are far from power lifters. And they wear gloves and wrist wraps no matter what lift they're doing. Really? You need wrist wraps doing lat pulldowns with 200 lbs which is about 60 lbs less then thier body weight (I'm guessing) and gloves lol don't even get me started on people that wear gloves. My girl might disagree but I like my man hands. I'm a working man. Calusus are manly. Gloves in the gym and moisturizers and udder balm at night isn't. Unless of course you're a man that gives massages and happy endings for a living, then I say please wear gloves at the gym.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

My GF picks at my calluses.  I hate that.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

One of my former training partners (a big guy) used to cover up (long sleeves sweatshirt when he was either bulking or cutting) and when his complete cycle was over, he kinda "stripped" down and showed the long months of hard work.  It was worth waiting for o


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> This happened when they took off Pantera and put on Lil' Wayne at the gym.



Man that is so true.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 14, 2012)

No iPod for me - I spend my time thinking while I train - and maybe that is why I get bugged to death when I train in a public gym.

What I really miss about training in the late 80's and early 90's was the comradery among the guys in the gym in which I trained.

In my gym there was a 6 year span of guys from my gym winning the state title and many of those guys when on to compete in national shows.

There was a core group of us, about 12-13 guys and I was like the "kid brother" to this guys. I was only 19-20 years old and these guys where all in their early 30's but there was a real respect and kinship - it was like belonging to a 2nd fraternity for me. A lot of these guys really helped me in my competitive career and when one of us was competing the rest of us would travel to the show to support "home team."

I don't see that type of thing in any of my local gyms. There are a lot of guys who hardly look like they train at all strutting around like their special talking about all the drugs they are on (AAS and otherwise) and how they got drunk and got into a bar brawl the night before.

That's not what the bodybuilding lifestyle is about...


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 14, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I workout in my underwear, get to see the muscles being worked and helps me with form.


You must have a home gym ... I never saw anybody working out in his undies at my gym


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout said:


> No iPod for me - I spend my time thinking while I train - and maybe that is why I get bugged to death when I train in a public gym.
> 
> What I really miss about training in the late 80's and early 90's was the comradery among the guys in the gym in which I trained.



Take a set of earbuds with you.  Doesn't even matter if they're plugged into an iPod, just tuck the wire under your shorts.  They'll leave you alone...and if not you can ignore them pretending your music is too loud.  Earbuds and no eye-contact work magic when you want left alone. 

You're talk of comradery make me think of Powerlifters much more so than BB.


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout said:


> No iPod for me - I spend my time thinking while I train - and maybe that is why I get bugged to death when I train in a public gym.
> 
> What I really miss about training in the late 80's and early 90's was the comradery among the guys in the gym in which I trained.
> 
> ...



I agree Cashout.  There was a time where I was not afraid to ask for a spot if I felt the need.  These days It's hard to judge who can give a proper spot & not kill you.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 14, 2012)

I have multi beaters in rotation with 4 pairs of walmart mesh shorts , I will say shoes do make a difference to me so I spend on them but thats it the rest ill wear until my girl throws it out behind my back b/c I will be pissed . I am a man of habit


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 14, 2012)

Cashout said:


> No iPod for me - I spend my time thinking while I train - and maybe that is why I get bugged to death when I train in a public gym.
> 
> What I really miss about training in the late 80's and early 90's was the comradery among the guys in the gym in which I trained.
> 
> ...


big yes on the comradely i miss that shit. steel monsters hanging and banging. the base gym was the shit


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah that is weird I see it too.... I'd say it could be guys who are on gear and are blowing up and don't want people to notice because of the stigma associated with steroids. 

The other possibility is insecurity. I have a very good friend who always used to wear big baggy hoodies to the gym, and the guy is seriously a beast. Way more jacked and strong than me or 99% of the people in the gym. But I swear to god,  he has body image issues, and he always thinks he doesn't look good. He would wear his hoody until he felt pumped enough to take it off (he'd be wearing a tank top underneath), but it was seriously because he was embarassed and thought he didn't look good till he had done several sets and gotten pumped up. Sometimes he wouldn't want to take it off at all. He was also very timid about taking his shirt off outside of the gym, always feeling like he didn't look good, even though he did. Just obsessed with any little bit of fat on his body, etc. even though every single person who ever saw him told him he looked great.

This type of insecurity and body image dysmorphia is pretty common among bodybuilders from what I've seen.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 14, 2012)

The mind can play some serious tricks on you. I like to call the euphoria, Mind Fuck Muscle Perception. It's when guys like us have negative views on ourselves and our muscles. Honestly, I have big issues with this. You sit there and think to yourself that your not getting as big as you'd like or thought you werent that big at all UNTIL someone puts you in your place by showing you pictures of yourself 5/6 months or even years back when you were the NOT SO BIG GUY. Also, to add to this thread.... I sport bananna hammocks to the gym. Think about that one lol


----------



## DF (Jul 14, 2012)

I just can't stand being hot while working out.  I get nausea & light headed.  I'm ok if the gym is cool & I work up a sweat, but if the gym is hot to start I have a bad workout.


----------



## Jada (Jul 15, 2012)

I just wear a reg shirt and sweats.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 15, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> I just can't stand being hot while working out.  I get nausea & light headed.  I'm ok if the gym is cool & I work up a sweat, but if the gym is hot to start I have a bad workout.



I keep the temp in the gym here at home atleast @ 85 degrees - I love the feeling of sweating like a pig. In the summer like now, I just open the back doors a do the work out semi -alfresco. In the winter, I set the timer on the heater for 4 hours prior to workout so it has time to get good and hot.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 15, 2012)

I only workout on boardshorts and any kind of shirts I grab from my clothes. I hate the fact on the gyms music is so weird sometimes NO PUMP on fucking rap or R&B. Nothing better than Iron Maiden to pump your workout!!!


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jul 15, 2012)

yeah i like to have my own tunes or listen to xm radio or podcasts off my iphone... gets me in a little zone.

and while we are speaking about gym clothes trends. I LOVE the more recent trend of women wearing very tight work out tights or spandex or yoga pants shows all the curves man. can be a slight distraction lol

i try not to stare lmao .


----------



## DF (Jul 15, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I keep the temp in the gym here at home atleast @ 85 degrees - I love the feeling of sweating like a pig. In the summer like now, I just open the back doors a do the work out semi -alfresco. In the winter, I set the timer on the heater for 4 hours prior to workout so it has time to get good and hot.



Damn, I cant tell you how many times I've come close to blacking out at the gym.  Wish I could workout semi naked.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 15, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Damn, I cant tell you how many times I've come close to blacking out at the gym.  Wish I could workout semi naked.



Herm wishes that your wish comes true. For my second wish I would like to see that. Lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 16, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> This happened when they took off Pantera and put on Lil' Wayne at the gym.



so true man!!!!!!! i hate that wiggie sounding shit to




well i used to wear under armour shirts,but now i wear t-shirts that are like 3 or 4 x-large cause people is always coming up tome and asking questions,everybody else wears tank tops and stuff,alot of the guys in thier 30's and late 20's like showing off,which i guess is a good thing,but myself,im not in good shape or anything,but i dont try and show off,im one of the biggest guys in my gym,and i just like to chill and workout


----------

